# Ice off?



## pikeonthefly (Jan 29, 2008)

Hello to all. I wanted to ask some locals (and all other regulars to Devil's Lake) when the absolute best time is to get up there and catch big northerns in the shallow water. I have read some reports, and it looks like ice-off is usually sometime in April. Obviously it varies from year to year and depends on the weather. I am planning to come up and fish either the second to the last week in April, or the second week in May. I know it's hard to say when the ice is going to be gone, but do you think it would be better for me to wait until the second week in May to come up? I've also heard the absolute best time to find and catch the bigger fish is immediately after the ice is gone. Thanks for your responses.


----------

